

Breaker 101 – Online Web Security Course - daeken
https://breaker101.com/?code=hn

======
daeken
About a year ago, I launched the first run of Breaker 101. It was a huge
success, and I'm happy to announce the third run of the class today. I'll be
around if anyone has any questions. I hope to see some of you in class!

(P.S. The submitted link has an automatic 15% discount code for HN folks.)

